# This world is not conclusion; Voice and piano



## AndreasvanHaren

Here is the song with voice, sung by Richard Schletty.
http://www.box.net/shared/fr6t05xbh0

This world is not conclusion;
A sequel stands beyond,
Invisible, as music,
But positive, as sound.
It beckons and it baffles;
Philosophies don't know,
And through a riddle, at the last,
Sagacity must go.
To guess it puzzles scholars;
To gain it, men have shown
Contempt of generations,
And crucifixion known.

Words: Emily Dickinson
Music composition and piano: André van Haren [www.andrevanharen.com]
Voice and mixing: Richard Schletty [www.richardschletty.com]


----------



## Krummhorn

Interesting and unusual ... an uncommon set of lyrics, but nonetheless nicely done. 
Great to hear another wonderful creation of music by you, Andre' - Appreciate you sharing these with this forum community.


----------



## marval

Thank you for sharing that with us Andre. It was a different piece, with some good music from you.


Margaret


----------



## Bach

Nice - not entirely convinced by the choice of poem (or singer for that matter.. cough..) but some excellent composing.


----------



## Gladiator

Very Charming! Agreeing with Bach regarding the singer...


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

The singer, Richard, isn't a professional classical trained singer but is more into folk singing, he sings however in classical choirs for years. His background is different from other singers who started out classical. Richard is a good friend from the USA and we work together on projects via the internet.


----------



## Richard Schletty

I tried my best to expressively interpret the poem as Dickinson would have felt it. I have to bend bel canto in order to break through to the listener.


----------



## Guidepost 42

wonderful composition. And I for one, found the singer's voice to be entirely appropirate for the music.


----------



## Romantic Geek

Hey Andre, 

It's Devin from the American Composers Forum. I wanted to let you know that Emily Dickinson's poetry is still under copyright until at least 2050 at the earliest. So before you publish this, make sure you talk to Harvard University Press to get the rights. I know because of my Dickinson pieces :/

Devin


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi Devin,thanks for letting me know this. So I will be dead myself by the time we can publish our music? That's bad.

I don't see a way to remove my post here. Do you now how to do this?

André


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Could one of the moderators please remove my post here? I am not able to because there is no edit option in this post. 

Thanks!

ANdré


----------



## Romantic Geek

Andre...it's fine as long as you don't receive royalties for a recording or score. If you want to do so, you just have to get permission from Harvard University Press. It's really simple, just send them a letter in the mail asking for permission. They usually grant it.


----------

